# Farecla G10



## pete_172 (Jul 10, 2007)

hi people.

right i used g10 on a firm pad (dont know brand or type etc) but its nothing fancy i can assure you. i used it on my own car (clio 172, blue) and then finished it off with 3m Finesse-it. and in my opinion being an amature with the buff it looks awesome under artificial light, and only hardcore buffing or wet sanding will sort the rest! which leads me to this....why would the same technique lead to awful lookin swirl marks on a black mini, 3m didnt even cover them again.

is there a difference between g10 - finishing compound and another name for g10..some sort of paste.

cheers


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

pete_172 said:


> hi people.
> 
> right i used g10 on a firm pad (dont know brand or type etc) but its nothing fancy i can assure you. i used it on my own car (clio 172, blue) and then finished it off with 3m Finesse-it. and in my opinion being an amature with the buff it looks awesome under artificial light, and only hardcore buffing or wet sanding will sort the rest! which leads me to this....why would the same technique lead to awful lookin swirl marks on a black mini, 3m didnt even cover them again.
> 
> ...


Because they are different paints
Also the weather (temp) can make a difference

Paint varies from make to make BMW Paint is said to be very hard
and if i remember correctly Renault have soft paint.
HTH
Where are you located?
I have some polishes you can try if you are local :thumb:


----------



## dubsport (Aug 25, 2007)

Looks like someone else had a similar problem:tumbleweed:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=55358


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

BMW Paint I had to use G3 with a Gmop compounding head to get any kind of result
finished off with menz 85 something (can't remember which one now) on a sonus sfx white excellent results! :thumb:


----------



## dubsport (Aug 25, 2007)

Wow, i thou Gmops wer mainly for use on gelcaots 

Nice finish thou:thumb:


----------



## pete_172 (Jul 10, 2007)

nice 50:50.interesting, is the gmop the black one for polishing? i have that one, need to look into a few more pads and polishes cause i cant be arsed goin down the PC way which is more expensive and outta my range.


----------

